# 04 Rotor Upgrade



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm in the market for some new rotors for my 04. Any suggestions on brands and type? Also, can I put 05 rotors on my 04? I am getting the 05-06 calipers already. Thanks


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

If you are installing 05-06 calipers (with brackets) then you will need 05-06 rotors.

I use DBA rotors and love them. DBA T3 4000 Clubspec Slotted. Never overheat or glaze over and they won't warp like the cheap ones.

You could go with the cheaper T2's and be fine with normal to sprinted street driving.

Go with Slotted Rotors or Blank Rotors. Cross drilled rotors can crack around the drilled holes on these heavy cars. I had a cheap set of PowerStop rotors (or something like that) that were cross drilled and after 6 months they had spider cracks around so many of the holes I'm surprised the rotor didn't just fall apart.

I would recommend Hawk Performance Ceramic with those DBA rotors, or for more sustained spirited driving I would recommend Hawk HPS. I've used both and both are great. Ceremic is great for day to day driving and is low on dust. They will get brake fade if pushed too far. HPS is great for day to day and aggressive driving. Won't fade after a few hard stops. But they do dust a lot. 

And last thing... FLUID.

Get a good fluid. I use Motul 600. It has an RBF rating of 600 instead of your standard RBF 200 like the cheap stuff. This will really help your brake system perform reliably especially if you're hard on the brakes. You won't boil that fluid lol.

Oh and last, last thing... Brake Lines!

Get some Russel Stainless Steel Braided lines to top off the brake upgrade. For the extra $100 do it while your putting the new calipers on. Makes a world of difference for brake pedal feel compared to stock.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

He pretty much covered the whole thing and is spot on. If you want to use '05-'06 calipers and brackets you'll either need to drill and tap for the larger bolts or reuse the '04 bolts and use a bushing for the larger holes in the bracket.


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> If you are installing 05-06 calipers (with brackets) then you will need 05-06 rotors.
> 
> I use DBA rotors and love them. DBA T3 4000 Clubspec Slotted. Never overheat or glaze over and they won't warp like the cheap ones.
> 
> ...



Thanks man, this was really helpful! I will probably be buying the rotors his weekend, so hopefully everything turns out okay. Thanks again


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

No prob man! Also, the last thing i did when i replaced everything for the brakes...

New bolts and washers for the caliper brackets. It's not needed but since I was putting all new stuff on, I figured might as well have piece of mind with the bolts and lock washers.

Also I change my brakes a lot so having new bolts going in and out makes me feel better...

Grade 10 replacements from McMaster-Carr:

- Caliper to Knuckle Bolts (front) #91310a768 = $12.28 (10 pack)
- Caliper to knuckle lock Washers #91074A134 = $13.60 (10 pack)

The rear calipers re-use the factory bolts as they are a different size but use the new lock washers. And use a bit of Blue locktight on all the bolts!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO44, your times look similar to mine back in 2010 before I 'detuned' it and removed the long tubes etc. My ET was slower but for whatever reason I pulled just a shade more trap speed. Got tired of having to 'jump through hoops' every two years to get it top pass California smog.....

12.93 @ 111.7 2.05 60'


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

HP11 said:


> GTO44, your times look similar to mine back in 2010 before I 'detuned' it and removed the long tubes etc. My ET was slower but for whatever reason I pulled just a shade more trap speed. Got tired of having to 'jump through hoops' every two years to get it top pass California smog.....
> 
> 12.93 @ 111.7 2.05 60'


Nice man! That's probably from the long tubes pulling on the top end. 

I ran the 12.81 @ 110.6 2.03 60' all stock except for the vararam cia. it was at 86,000 miles and still on stock clutch lol I think the only thing I had was rear springs and shocks.

I'm about to install headers, mids, and H-box and get tuned. I'd love to get down to mid 12's!


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> No prob man! Also, the last thing i did when i replaced everything for the brakes...
> 
> New bolts and washers for the caliper brackets. It's not needed but since I was putting all new stuff on, I figured might as well have piece of mind with the bolts and lock washers.
> 
> ...


Hey man, I know I need to get sleeves so I can use the 04 bolts for the 05/06 calipers and people say I can get them at McMaster-Carr but do you know the part #? I can't find them..


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

GT-OHH said:


> Hey man, I know I need to get sleeves so I can use the 04 bolts for the 05/06 calipers and people say I can get them at McMaster-Carr but do you know the part #? I can't find them..


Not sure actually, never seen anyone talk about it on the forums. You could go with those McMaster-Carr bolts for the '05-'06 and drill and tap the holes on your knuckle.

That does sound like a pain in the butt though lol.


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

GTO44 said:


> Not sure actually, never seen anyone talk about it on the forums. You could go with those McMaster-Carr bolts for the '05-'06 and drill and tap the holes on your knuckle.
> 
> That does sound like a pain in the butt though lol.


Yeah it does.. I actually saw that on this forum too! They had pictures and everything and said you can get it from Mcmaster-Carr but can't find them on the site. Thank you though


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

GT-OHH said:


> Yeah it does.. I actually saw that on this forum too! They had pictures and everything and said you can get it from Mcmaster-Carr but can't find them on the site. Thank you though


Here ya go. No part number but this will do-

"So, I ordered a foot of 1/2" OD, 0.035" wall thickness SS tubing from McMaster-Carr."

Then just cut to length.

Here's the original thread:
04 to 05 Brake Conversion - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Part # is 6679K17


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

svede1212 said:


> Part # is 6679K17


Just a quick question, how many of these would I need to order?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Four


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Correct


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. Got them installed yesterday and it makes one hell of a difference:smile3:


----------



## GT-OHH (May 12, 2016)

Rims and tires next


----------

